# Sperm morphology and treatments



## GoLightly (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi Peter, I wonder if you could offer some advice on possible next steps for us.

We have just have a failed IUI, which wasn't too surprising as my DH's SA turned out to be 96% abnormal morphology (motility 20%, 60% after the wash with OK progression). 
From what I've read this is about as low as it can be before there's no hope?
Do you think it is worth us doing another IUI with that sort of result? My clinic are I think going to be talking IVF now (which DH won't consider), but as I have managed to conceive naturally in the past (albeit only twice in 10 years) I wonder whether in our case IUI could be a possibility again?
(Everything has always appeared fine with me, first IUI cycle abandoned due to over-stimulation). I'm 37 and my DH is 43.

I'd be grateful to hear your opinions, thanks for taking the time to read this.

GoLightly xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

GoLightly said:


> Hi Peter, I wonder if you could offer some advice on possible next steps for us.
> 
> We have just have a failed IUI, which wasn't too surprising as my DH's SA turned out to be 96% abnormal morphology (motility 20%, 60% after the wash with OK progression).
> 
> ...


----------

